# Skyrim



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

anyone else have this? (even you console girls).
i like it,its got a few bits and bobs that arent great but so far so good.the pc graphics are really nice.cant wait for the modding community to kick in,oblivion had thousands of mods.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Everytime I log in to steam I get more tempted by Skyrim.

My mate bought it on release and is completed in love with it :lol:

I wouldn't be surprised if temptation has taken hold by the weekend.

What things are you not to fond of then?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The menu system is abit clunky.Not very intuitive if you get my drift.Atleast it has a "Loot all" option though,unlike Oblivion.
The slide bars you use for selecting facial features and multiples of items are abit hit and miss (unless you use the arrow keys)
And also Ive had abit of an issue with a slow cursor on the menus.In the game its fine but slow in the menus.
Ive had a google and done a few .ini tweaks and it seems fine now.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

My brother has been playingn it every chance he gets. Not my sort of game tbh, but does look awesome.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Been playing it pretty much every hour I can since last Thursday and have put around 26 hours or so in to it.

I got it for the 360 purely because I didn't want to spend so long in my desk chair, now I can play it while being comfortable and on a much bigger screen with surround sound. Menus work quite well on consoles but I have seen they are the same for PC and can imagine they are a pain to navigate but you get the quick keys and mods so you can't complain.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Im quite impressed now Im getting further in.
The graphics are great (even on my old 250gts)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i joined a mates party while i was playing mw3 and all the other lads where playing skyrim,i swear to christ i havent laughed so hard in all my life.grown men talking about potions and stuff :lol: i was in tears.it reminded me of the episode of south park where all the kids get into the warcraft game and just sit there nerding it up.absolute comedy gold.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

It made my graphics card start to smell  Great game so far! After playing 15 mins before i decided to stop before my PC melted.

Edit! Actually this is probably why... all cleaned out now


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice bitta dust there :lol:

Played 20something hours so far :lol:
It's epic, going to start fiddling with mods now


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Still playing every free moment I get.Really liking it,as above there are one or two little things but nothing major.
New one Ive noticed is when people pick up stuff or take it from about their person it just appears in their hands from nowhere.Not a major problem though.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Mines glitched to death on the 360, cant continue on the main quest due to a bug (one of very many) and starting to run out of sub quests to do, same problem with theives guild quest and dark brotherhood quests. Spending my time leveling up and hunting dragons for the time being until the update/patch is released tomorrow (fingers crossed it sorts it)


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have the same. I can't do any quests in or near Markarth.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive lost interest over the last day or two.Been having too much fun having rediscovered Zombie mode on cod waw!


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I've been playing it. Love it. Got to High Hrothgar for the Shouts and decided to go on the hunt for all of them. Unlocked quite a few but not killed enough dragons to be able to make use of them.

Have something like 10000 gold.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

stealthwolf said:


> I've been playing it. Love it. Got to High Hrothgar for the Shouts and decided to go on the hunt for all of them. Unlocked quite a few but not killed enough dragons to be able to make use of them.
> 
> Have something like 10000 gold.


Unfurnished house in Solitude is 25,000. Get saving.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Downloaded a few bits and bobs for it.Sun shafts and glare mod,a higher skin and face resolution mod a post process video twiddler and also a 4gb large address mod so it knows to run on 4gig not 2!


----------

